# Archive's Response To Brews News Article



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

This was archive's reply to Brews news article which gave us a fairly poor review as copied below. Not sure if our reply it will actually get published on Brews News so we thought we'd post it here as well.

"First up we have what is, now, the veteran of the Brisbane scene located in the West End, Archive Bar. After a number of visits over a couple of years, Archive seems to be making a move towards a safer beer list. The bar and bottle shop next-door that is an extension of the existing bar was not open at the time of my most recent visit so there may be something more interesting in there. Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The list just seems to be coming back towards the mainstream from what it was in the past. While this may be a good thing for getting more punters in, it is disappointing for the beer lover looking for something a bit different. It’s a good place to go and drink for some good quality beers but not the place you would go to discover new and interesting things. A great place to spend the night with some good pale ales and some mates." Aaron Brews News...

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/01/brisba...1/#comment-5451


Archive's reply is as follows

Dear sir/editor,

Archive here. Needless to say, after reading this article we felt the need to defend ourselves to against a rather lacklustre review of our humble establishment, if only in the attempt to correct a few minor points that the author/blogger/beer-drinker seemed to have missed upon his visit to our venue.

But before we get into all that, to those that came to our defence (namely Snow, James Costello, Ben Connery), we humbly thank you for your steadfast support of what we have built over the past 18 months. Next time you’re in, the first beer is on us.

Now back to the matter at hand. While we accept and understand that the author may have had limited time to inspect our venue and sample a few beverages from our ‘safe beer list’ (which currently stands at mere 350+ domestic and International craft beers), we would like to humbly remind you that fact is far more enjoyable than fiction, so please allow us a moment to retort to your sorely inaccurate depiction of our venue, but more importantly, your deprecating description of the beers that we stock.

Firstly, in response to your point that we’ve somehow moved towards a “safer beer list”. Well, we must admit, even we had a good chuckle at that one. Have you considered stand-up at all? Laughter aside for a moment however, we are actually honestly intrigued to hear what you consider exciting if 350+ craft beers is a point of safety in your mind.

The sore fact of the matter is that WE actively source all our beers, usually from breweries themselves as we are not content enough to sit on our hands waiting for sales reps to approach us with new and exciting offerings. Although to be fair a simple inspection of our website would clarify this fact for you. Although seeing as ours was the only website not hyperlinked in your article, we understand how you might have missed it, but allow us to rectify that for you with links to our Domestic(http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/wp-content/uploads/MainBeerList.pdf), International (http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/wp-content/uploads/NextDoorImport.pdf) and Reserve (http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/wp-content/uploads/ReserveSelection.pdf) beer menus; safe as they are.

You also seemed to be under the impression that Archive is “not the place you would go to discover new and interesting things.” If by ‘things’ you were in fact referring to beer, then I’m sorry to say you are sorely mistaken. In fact, we are one of the only venues in Brisbane whose beer list continues to grow each and every week as we actively source new beers for our patron’s enjoyment.

You obviously must have also missed our multiple craft beer festivals, tap blackouts, Armakeggon, Beer Academies and upcoming Fe-brew-ary events where we have had craft beers never before seen in Queensland. In the last week alone we have added over 20 new beers to our fridges and have another 15 or so coming on next month for yet another ALL-NEW beer-themed event. A simple check of our newsletter here (http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/wp-content/Newsletter/htmlnewsletter.html) would have told you as much, but never mind all that now.

One last thing, the back bar and bottleshop are always open should you want anything, you simply have to ask any of the bartenders at the main bar to help you out. Well that’s all from us. A big here cheers to hoping your next article is a little bit better researched and fact driven.


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

That'll learn them!

Nice work on the rebuttal. Off to have a giggle at the article as I've yet to read it, but good work for sticking it to someone who obviously don't have a clue...

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

Nice reply Joe, Have you got a link to the article?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Nice reply Joe, Have you got a link to the article?
> 
> Cheers



article link just below the copied text review at the start of the post


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Nice reply Joe, Have you got a link to the article?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Never mind the link, just found it on your post. Perhaps I could get a job as a brews news journo.


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

"tastes like beer" would be a good quote for you to use in your journalistic endeavours Brad....


h34r:


----------



## bum (27/1/12)

Perhaps he's just talking about the taps... h34r:


----------



## QldKev (27/1/12)

Them there folks r getten' a edumacation


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

NickB said:


> "tastes like beer" would be a good quote for you to use in your journalistic endeavours Brad....
> 
> 
> h34r:



"tastes like beer" or "whats this shit" or "really, you thinks this is good, really????" kind of covers all my journalistic feedback.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Perhaps he's just talking about the taps... h34r:



Youre probably on the money Bum. Walks in looks at taps, bounces of a wall or 2 , gives review.


----------



## QldKev (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Perhaps he's just talking about the taps... h34r:




Funny you should mention that, 

To me I can get subbies to drink at home, when I go out I always look for what is on tap.

*** This comment does not in any way reflect what is currently on tap at the archive bar, I've only been there once, but would visit more often it there was not hundreds on kms between us


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Youre probably on the money Bum. Walks in looks at taps, bounces of a wall or 2 , gives review.


He may have visited when Dan was 'sans trousers'.
(Hopefully the review will discourage some hipsters :icon_cheers: )


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> He may have visited when Dan was 'sans trousers'.
> (Hopefully the review will discourage some hipsters :icon_cheers: )



Well if he did indeed see dan sans trousers then i could understand the review, nobody deserves that haha.


----------



## bum (27/1/12)

Speaking of Dan - it'll be interesting to see if he gets into this retailer for his sarcastic response to an unfavourable review...


----------



## Moz (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Perhaps he's just talking about the taps... h34r:



I was thinking the same. 

The front bar can sometimes have an average range IMO. I love the place though. I love rocking up, going through the beer menu and working out the order of the day/night. What will match the food if I eat there etc.


----------



## Nick JD (27/1/12)

Jeez, you wanna hava fat wallet on your way into that place. I just looked at the price list... :huh:


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Speaking of Dan - it'll be interesting to see if he gets into this retailer for his sarcastic response to an unfavourable review...



Not Dan's response, Dan is outta the Archive building... he's now making the world a better place, one cider at a time


----------



## Feldon (27/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> This was archive's reply to Brews news article which gave us a fairly poor review as copied below. Not sure if our reply it will actually get published on Brews News so we thought we'd post it here as well.
> 
> "First up we have what is, now, the veteran of the Brisbane scene located in the West End, Archive Bar. After a number of visits over a couple of years, Archive seems to be making a move towards a safer beer list. The bar and bottle shop next-door that is an extension of the existing bar was not open at the time of my most recent visit so there may be something more interesting in there. Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The list just seems to be coming back towards the mainstream from what it was in the past. While this may be a good thing for getting more punters in, it is disappointing for the beer lover looking for something a bit different. Its a good place to go and drink for some good quality beers but not the place you would go to discover new and interesting things. A great place to spend the night with some good pale ales and some mates." Aaron Brews News...
> 
> ...



No, your reply will be not be published. 

First rule of writing a 'letter-to-the editor' (and I've written hundreds) is it can't be longer than the original article. Yours goes on and on for paragraph after paragraph before finally getting to a few substantive points. If you want the publication to devote a large space in their publication then you going to have to pay for it (its called advertising). You say the "first beers on us" - they would say "the first hundred words are on us". After that you can both pay.

Your reply needed to be pithy, focused, disciplined and written by a gun writer. Perhaps spend some money on a PR agency or freelance journo.


----------



## bum (27/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> Not Dan's response


I know. Referencing a recent post of Dan's.


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

Feldon said:


> No, your reply will be not be published.
> 
> First rule of writing a 'letter-to-the editor' (and I've written hundreds) is it can't be longer than the original article. Yours goes on and on for paragraph after paragraph before finally getting to a few substantive points. If you want the publication to devote a large space in their publication then you going to have to pay for it (its called advertising). You say the "first beers on us" - they would say "the first hundred words are on us". After that you can both pay.
> 
> Your reply needed to be pithy, focused, disciplined and written by a gun writer. Perhaps spend some money on a PR agency or freelance journo.




Did you even check the link? It's there in all it's glory.

Thanks for your 'constructive' feedback though!

Sheesh!


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

Feldon said:


> No, your reply will be not be published.
> 
> First rule of writing a 'letter-to-the editor' (and I've written hundreds) is it can't be longer than the original article. Yours goes on and on for paragraph after paragraph before finally getting to a few substantive points. If you want the publication to devote a large space in their publication then you going to have to pay for it (its called advertising). You say the "first beers on us" - they would say "the first hundred words are on us". After that you can both pay.
> 
> Your reply needed to be pithy, focused, disciplined and written by a gun writer. Perhaps spend some money on a PR agency or freelance journo.



It's up on the response page.


----------



## bum (27/1/12)

Looks like Feldon is thinking print media.


----------



## Feldon (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Looks like Feldon is thinking print media.



I was. Nothing in the OP that said otherwise. I don't read minds.

The points I made still stick. A good example of how not to interact with media. Don't whinge, don't attack the journo. Address the readership - that's what editors care about. Use your response to get morre coverage about your positive points.


----------



## argon (27/1/12)

Feldon said:


> I was. Nothing in the OP that said otherwise. I don't read minds.
> 
> The points I made still stick. A good example of how not to interact with media. Don't whinge, don't attack the journo. Address the readership - that's what editors care about. Use your response to get morre coverage about your positive points.



Nothing in the OP suggested it was print media either


> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/about-2/
> Brews News aims to become Australias best online source of beer news and information.



Brewsnews = online only


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

Feldon said:


> I was. Nothing in the OP that said otherwise. I don't read minds.
> 
> The points I made still stick. A good example of how not to interact with media. Don't whinge, don't attack the journo. Address the readership - that's what editors care about. Use your response to get morre coverage about your positive points.




You dont read minds. Fair enough. You dont research or double check either. Hows about you re-read the OP champ.


----------



## Duff (27/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> The sore fact of the matter is that WE actively source all our beers, usually from breweries themselves as we are not content enough to sit on our hands waiting for sales reps to approach us with new and exciting offerings.



I've written to Archive twice so far about getting Pinchgut pilsner on, or even perhaps with a meet the brewer session with Gerard Meares. No reply. I'll try The Scratch next.

Nice bar though. Hopefully you are out sourcing Pinchgut to have on at some stage.


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

Nice bit of grand standing Joey, but we did publish your intemperate comment - as we publish all of our comments because, though you seem to think otherwise, there are many points of view.

The author's suggestion that the tap list at Archive is safer than on his previous visit hardly constitutes an attack, though I can see how you might take offence at Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The article was clearly an out-of-towners view of the scene and a comparison to his previous visits. He openly acknowledges he didn't see the back bar and the many comments of support for Archive - that we also published - offered a very healthy alternative argument.

As to the point of his article, that you seem to have most strongly reacted to, the tap list - do you seriously suggest that an almost permanent list of four Little Creatures beers, a cider, a Kolsch and a Hefeweizen - no matter how good these are, is as ambitious a tap list as Archive has boasted in the past? If you seriously think it is, then with respect I disagree as do many others. If you don't think it is, then "a safer list' is a fair way to describe it. Either way, the author didn't run down the venue, he merely stated that opinion. I'd suggest that maybe you don't take yourself quite so seriously.

Matt Kirkegaard
Australian Brews News


----------



## Feldon (27/1/12)

This is the sort of response that should have been made.

_Your article 'Brisbane's grand tour of beer' made some interesting observations on Brisbane's evolving craft beer scene. Here at Archive we have built up a regular patronage - people who know good beer and appreciate it. They are a rich source of inspiration to us and their views influence the stable of great beers we offer. Many of them may seem to be "mainstream" but that is more a reflection of the maturity of Brisbane craft beer scene that it is of any lack of innovation on our part. For example our upcoming Fe-brew-ary events will showcase craft beers never before seen in Queensland, and there is also our Armakeggon, Beer Academies and our regular craft beer festivals and tap blackouts. (check out www.archivebeerboutique.com for details)._

Edit: typos


----------



## argon (27/1/12)

> After a number of visits over a couple of years, Archive seems to be making a move towards a safer beer list. The bar and bottle shop next-door that is an extension of the existing bar was not open at the time of my most recent visit so there may be something more interesting in there.



So the writer has been many times, with the recent occasion the next door not open. (probably a Monday when the doors are closed, but as pointed out, just ask the staff and they'll help out), but they go on to refuse to give the reader any info not related to their most recent visit? Strange



> Archive seems to be making a move towards a safer beer list. Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The list just seems to be coming back towards the mainstream from what it was in the past. While this may be a good thing for getting more punters in, it is disappointing for the beer lover looking for something a bit different. Its a good place to go and drink for some good quality beers but not the place you would go to discover new and interesting things. A great place to spend the night with some good pale ales and some mates." Aaron Brews News...



Again, the bar is setup first and foremost to be a place that highlights Australia's best beers. If the recent Hottest 100 Poll is to believed then the best beers are often on show, on tap, with just about all of them available in the fridge in bottles or out the back in the bottle shop.

Poorly constructed article really. Imagine going into a regular pub and only reviewing the gaming lounge, because they never bothered to venture into the rest of the establishment whilst writing a review, even though they'd been there on many occasions, then complaining that there were too many pokies.


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Nice bit of grand standing Joey, but we did publish your intemperate comment - as we publish all of our comments because, though you seem to think otherwise, there are many points of view.
> 
> The author's suggestion that the tap list at Archive is safer than on his previous visit hardly constitutes an attack, though I can see how you might take offence at Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The article was clearly an out-of-towners view of the scene and a comparison to his previous visits. He openly acknowledges he didn't see the back bar and the many comments of support for Archive - that we also published - offered a very healthy alternative argument.
> 
> ...



I dunno Matt but this tap list is pretty good-



> ON TAP NEXT DOOR
> MURRAYS WHALE ALE
> BRIDGE ROAD INDIA SAISON
> MOUNTAIN GOAT HIGHTAIL ALE
> ...



And its the only place I know of in Brisbane that offers cigar/beer matching and has Billy B's Apples beers to go.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

bum said:


> Speaking of Dan - it'll be interesting to see if he gets into this retailer for his sarcastic response to an unfavourable review...



Don't see a great deal of sarcasm there, just facts (wrapped in a certain relation of mines' humor).
I'm assuming that it was also authorised by management.
But fair call Bum...


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

Duff said:


> I've written to Archive twice so far about getting Pinchgut pilsner on, or even perhaps with a meet the brewer session with Gerard Meares. No reply. I'll try The Scratch next.
> 
> Nice bar though. Hopefully you are out sourcing Pinchgut to have on at some stage.




Hi gerard, we've just had a change in management in Archive, might be worth a shot at re-contacting for pinchgut purposes. Are you bottling yet or still keg only?


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Nice bit of grand standing Joey, but we did publish your intemperate comment - as we publish all of our comments because, though you seem to think otherwise, there are many points of view.
> 
> The author's suggestion that the tap list at Archive is safer than on his previous visit hardly constitutes an attack, though I can see how you might take offence at "Archive is still a great space with some really good beers". The article was clearly an out-of-towner's view of the scene and a comparison to his previous visits. He openly acknowledges he didn't see the back bar and the many comments of support for Archive - that we also published - offered a very healthy alternative argument.
> 
> ...


C'mon Matt you need to go back and read the article mate. He says the beer list at Archive is safe, then goes on to say that the others have an interesting selection but spends more time on how good the shitter is at one venue,even the place that only has one tap which was coopers pale gets a better review.

Never mentions tap lists only beer lists. Not very informative .

Cheers


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

argon said:


> So the writer has been many times, with the recent occasion the next door not open. (probably a Monday when the doors are closed, but as pointed out, just ask the staff and they'll help out), but they go on to refuse to give the reader any info not related to their most recent visit? Strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Argon,

Most reviews are based on the experience that is encountered at the time of the review. Restaurant reviewers don't go back night after night to sample every dish on the menu to formulate their review. The author clearly stated the limits of his observations, in what was a generally positive review, and the limitations were well discussed by the many contrary comments below it. Taken in it total provides a very balanced summary of the venue. Nothing on the site is set up to be absolute, which is why we take as a mantra "beer is a conversation". The article was an observation, as were the many comments that followed it. Taken together they provide a useful insight into the venue. 

There seems to be a view that this was a damning article on Archive...but it was included in an article on Brisbane's best beer bars. Pretty funny way to run a venue down.


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Nice bit of grand standing Joey, but we did publish your intemperate comment - as we publish all of our comments because, though you seem to think otherwise, there are many points of view.
> 
> The author's suggestion that the tap list at Archive is safer than on his previous visit hardly constitutes an attack, though I can see how you might take offence at Archive is still a great space with some really good beers. The article was clearly an out-of-towners view of the scene and a comparison to his previous visits. He openly acknowledges he didn't see the back bar and the many comments of support for Archive - that we also published - offered a very healthy alternative argument.
> 
> ...




Not my words sir, just reposting the response of what management considered appropriate. Nothing personal on my end, i could care less what people blog about. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> Hi gerard, we've just had a change in management in Archive, might be worth a shot at re-contacting for pinchgut purposes. Are you bottling yet or still keg only?



You bastard.


----------



## bum (27/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> But fair call Bum...


All in fun, I assure you.

Probably only fun for me, of course. No malice intended, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> I dunno Matt but this tap list is pretty good-
> 
> 
> 
> And its the only place I know of in Brisbane that offers cigar/beer matching and has Billy B's Apples beers to go.



Hey Winkle, haven't seen you for a while. Thought you might come out to see Ian next week.

I'm not sure where 'safe' = the OP's "fairly poor review" or any sort of negative view about the quality of the beers or the selection. As for the tap list that you highlighted, it wasn't available to the author when he reviewed it as he made abundantly clear in the article and was more than abundantly refuted in the comments that we deliberately keep as part of the post for that very reason (though if anyone will see them now given they come at the end of a long, antagonistic 'defence' remains to be seen). 

I'm still not sure where saying "Archive is still a great space with some really good beers." in an article listing Brisbane best beer bars has created the view that they have been somehow slandered.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> You bastard.



:lol: :lol: 

More importantly when will the 'new management' support another competition to have local brewers having their beer on tap?


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Hey Winkle, haven't seen you for a while. Thought you might come out to see Ian next week.
> (snip)



I'd like to catch up mate, it remains to be seen how popular I am ATM. I shall be good all weekend and see.

Meh, I was just showing the current list.
The Next Door bar is where we all hang out, and the staff will turn up if its not manned (personed?) already.


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> More importantly when will the 'new management' support another competition to have local brewers having their beer on tap?




Good point Brad, probably at some point after our Febrewary ale period i'm guessing, we have so many all-new kegs to tempt you all with in the meantime.


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> C'mon Matt you need to go back and read the article mate. He says the beer list at Archive is safe, then goes on to say that the others have an interesting selection but spends more time on how good the shitter is at one venue,even the place that only has one tap which was coopers pale gets a better review.
> 
> Never mentions tap lists only beer lists. Not very informative .
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Brad. Writing chapter and verse about the intricacies of every beer list is guaranteed to only appeal to the good folks of AussieHomeBrewer! As "the veteran of the Brisbane scene" Archive is well enough known nationally by now that I think it's fair to look at how it's evolving rather than spending time introducing it as a venue, while newer venues will be dealt with differently - introduced and highlight notable features - that's just writing style. But I'm not sure that you're right to say The Hideaway (The beer list here is the next step up from a place like Yard Bird) gets a better review than Archive (Archive is still a great space with some really good beers.), or that one sentence about fittings really constitutes "more time on how good the shitter is". But we would all write the same piece very differently.

Apart from big wraps for The Scratch (and again, he highlights the limits of his review - he also loves SA's Wheaty, which is a very different vibe to Archive and gives an insight into his tastes) it's a pretty matter-of-fact, but supportive, look at Brisbane's evolving beer bar scene. He doesn't gush, and he certainly doesn't damn Archive - even with faint praise.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Thanks Brad. Writing chapter and verse about the intricacies of every beer list is guaranteed to only appeal to the good folks of AussieHomeBrewer! As "the veteran of the Brisbane scene" Archive is well enough known nationally by now that I think it's fair to look at how it's evolving rather than spending time introducing it as a venue, while newer venues will be dealt with differently - introduced and highlight notable features - that's just writing style. But I'm not sure that you're right to say The Hideaway (The beer list here is the next step up from a place like Yard Bird) gets a better review than Archive (Archive is still a great space with some really good beers.), or that one sentence about fittings really constitutes "more time on how good the shitter is". But we would all write the same piece very differently.
> 
> Apart from big wraps for The Scratch (and again, he highlights the limits of his review - he also loves SA's Wheaty, which is a very different vibe to Archive and gives an insight into his tastes) it's a pretty matter-of-fact, but supportive, look at Brisbane's evolving beer bar scene. He doesn't gush, and he certainly doesn't damn Archive - even with faint praise.


Fair enough points Matt. And yes is a good review into an evolving beer scene in Brissy. Was more the ambiguity between beer list and and tap list that caught my interest and replies. You reffered to the 4 LC beers and kolsch and Hef + cider on tap as being the safe tap list which is OK but yes safe but the article writer only mentions safe beer list which _I_ would interpret as "all their beers available" when read in conjunction with the reviews of the other bars mentioned.

And yes I see the article as a great positve for the brisbane beer scene, was just a bit ambiguous thats all.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (27/1/12)

Liver shank said:


> Hi gerard, we've just had a change in management in Archive, might be worth a shot at re-contacting for pinchgut purposes. Are you bottling yet or still keg only?



Huh? My name's Brett, check your email bonehead.

Actually, don't bother. I won't be going there again.


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> I'd like to catch up mate, it remains to be seen how popular I am ATM. I shall be good all weekend and see.
> 
> Meh, I was just showing the current list.
> The Next Door bar is where we all hang out, and the staff will turn up if its not manned (personed?) already.



Reviews are funny things though Winkle. Liver_shank is one of the guys behind the BeerBureau site and even his own site describes Stone & Wood Lager (on in the front bar) as:

"These lads look like they are pumping out a decent commercial beer, but it would be nice if they put down their bongs, put back on their thongs and cranked out a more challenging beer."

Not sure whether he's the author of that particular one, but if not he might like to take that up with his colleague - because an "unchallenging beer" sounds like a great beer that might appear in a 'safe' beer list.

Stone & Wood's #1 Hottest 100 winning beer is described on the site as:

The beer was cloudier than London in summer and the taste was more confusing than fathers day in Hobart. Obviously these hippy brewers had harvested a good crop the week before they came up with this one, because it is OUT THERE man.
I immediately washed my mouth out with the liquid handsoap in the bathroom of the pub, then bit into a urinal cake just to be sure my mouth was cleansed.

I'm pretty sure that no one can say that the ABN review of Archive wasn't as harsh as one of their own's assessment of the beers on their list.


----------



## spog (27/1/12)

+1....cheers...spog........


NickB said:


> Did you even check the link? It's there in all it's glory.
> 
> Thanks for your 'constructive' feedback though!
> 
> Sheesh!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

Kirko said:


> Reviews are funny things though Winkle. Liver_shank is one of the guys behind the BeerBureau site and even his own site describes Stone & Wood Lager (on in the front bar) as:
> 
> "These lads look like they are pumping out a decent commercial beer, but it would be nice if they put down their bongs, put back on their thongs and cranked out a more challenging beer."
> 
> ...



Hate to point it out, but a review by a bloke that works in a pub doesn't mean that it is the pubs view as you have insinuated matt...
And who wants to taste passion fruit it beer anyway (sorry rick, scotty, brad, Ross and Jamie), you know how I feel about the subject.


----------



## Hargie (27/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> And who wants to taste passion fruit it beer anyway (sorry rick, scotty, brad, Ross and Jamie), you know how I feel about the subject.



...heaps of people apparently Dan...and i still havent had a king brown beer yet fella... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

Hargie said:


> ...heaps of people apparently Dan...and i still havent had a king brown beer yet fella... :icon_cheers:


For those that didn't realise, it was a personal joke towards the lads at stone and wood....
OBVIOUSLY the beer is good.
I still reckon brad needs to brew an ipa...


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I still reckon brad needs to brew an ipa...



I have, infact it's on tap. Now you have a benchmark. 









B)


----------



## Kirko (27/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Hate to point it out, but a review by a bloke that works in a pub doesn't mean that it is the pubs view as you have insinuated matt...
> And who wants to taste passion fruit it beer anyway (sorry rick, scotty, brad, Ross and Jamie), you know how I feel about the subject.



I'd like to know who did the reviews Brownie. 

And it wasn't insinuating anything. He reposted Archive's fairly aggressive rebuke here (before he had even checked whether it had even appeared Brews News). It was in 'defence' of something that, at it's very worst, was only mildly positive of the venue. The reason the article is being seen as no more than mildly positive is that the article described their taps as 'safe'. Yet, his own site described some of the same beers in the same terms or worse. 

Pointing that out isn't even close to suggesting it was the pub's view. But, I think if his own site criticises some of the same beers that another casual observer only describes as 'safe', his OP might have been a bit over the top. With that response to 'safe', imagine what their response would have been if the Brews News article has said one of their tap beers "offered me about as much flavour as a mouthful of sand". Ouch!

Little Creatures Bright Ale
Completely lack lustre, and offering essentially no nose at all, (except for an almost off-dairy-product kind of aroma), left me pondering what made me want to drink this brew at all. I manned up and proceeded pouring the clay-like looking beer into my mouth which subsequently offered me about as much flavour as a mouthful of sand. I had to stop and couldnt finish. 
Although I seek far more in my brews, I am sure there is a reason people drink this Bright Ale I just wish someone could tell me what it is.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (27/1/12)

Hargie said:


> ...heaps of people apparently Dan...and i still havent had a king brown beer yet fella... :icon_cheers:




And Scotty, 

I will be bringing down some samples soon.

My new job means I get to visit you guys and get paid for it...

I will endeavour to have the dirtiest, biggest and stinkiest IPA for you when I come.


----------



## daemon (27/1/12)

I think Aaron's assessment appears to be ok when looked at in context but the response from the Archive is somewhat disappointing. You say "you simply have to ask any of the bartenders" to get access to beers from the back bar but it should be the other way around. The bartender should be making this clear, especially when they know the patron has a keen passion for craft beer. Yes, this means spending a minute or two talking to them but this can make all the difference. I've been to a number of bars where some of the bar staff take the time and know the beers well yet other times the bar staff need directions as to where the tap is. It makes for a very contrasting experience. I don't know if this is what happened here or not, just sharing what I've experienced and what can change opinions quickly.

Attacking and mocking the writer isn't the best way to win back business at all, in fact it leaves a negative feel for how well people may be treated if they go there. Any feedback (positive and negative) should be used as motivators to improve your business. It should be seen as an opportunity to ensure bar staff inform clients that there are 350+ beers available and that the smaller number of beers on tap aren't the only options. 

Disclaimer: I've never been to the Archive yet but still intend to make a visit or 10 this year.


----------



## chunckious (27/1/12)

Who's was the RyePA...I thought that had an edge over the others.


----------



## Hargie (28/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> And Scotty,
> 
> I will be bringing down some samples soon.
> 
> ...




..no worries mate...bring a bot of that southern tier unearthly with you then...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/1/12)

Hargie said:


> ..no worries mate...bring a bot of that southern tier unearthly with you then...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## winkle (28/1/12)

Chunkious said:


> Who's was the RyePA...I thought that had an edge over the others.


Liam.
But don't tell him that - he's hard enough to put up with as it is. h34r:


----------



## jimmyjack (28/1/12)

I agree with Archive. Start Rant !I am sick of no body bloggers who think they are experts smashing an establishment based on nothing. Link If they think they can do a better job go for it. Archive have clearly spent alot of money and time trying to get the right mix to survive in this ever changing Brisbane beer scene. As a beer lover I want to go to a venue and get the beers I want to drink not the beers some blogger thinks I should drink! Rant over. 


Jimbo


----------



## beersom (28/1/12)

What a storm in a tea cup. It's a review and far from a bad one.


----------



## kevo (28/1/12)

Daemon said:


> You say "you simply have to ask any of the bartenders" to get access to beers from the back bar but it should be the other way around. The bartender should be making this clear, especially when they know the patron has a keen passion for craft beer.



Funny - haven't had this happen - have dropped in to get some takeaways when in Brissie on weekends to be told the bottle shop is only open from Tuesdays - so don't bother dropping in any more.


----------



## manticle (28/1/12)

jimmyjack said:


> I agree with Archive. Start Rant !I am sick of no body bloggers who think they are experts smashing an establishment based on nothing. Link If they think they can do a better job go for it. Archive have clearly spent alot of money and time trying to get the right mix to survive in this ever changing Brisbane beer scene. As a beer lover I want to go to a venue and get the beers I want to drink not the beers some blogger thinks I should drink! Rant over.
> 
> 
> Jimbo



How on earth is a story about a lawsuit in LA (based around hacking and customer detail compromise) even remotely relevant to a review about a bar in Brisbane?


----------



## The Scientist (28/1/12)

winkle said:


> Liam.
> But don't tell him that - he's hard enough to put up with as it is. h34r:



Thanks Winkle, I love you too


----------



## hsb (28/1/12)

The blog is here to stay, like it or lump it, everyone can print an opinion. 

I agree with the few whove posted a retort should be to the point and based on fact, a chance to state the positives that you feel have been neglected, not an attack on the reviewer. That just says youve lost the argument to me, and it makes me wonder what the service culture is like at the bar. 

Storm in a teacup anyway. I'm sure its well worth a visit if I'm ever up in Brisbane.


----------



## jimmyjack (28/1/12)

> How on earth is a story about a lawsuit in LA (based around hacking and customer detail compromise) even remotely relevant to a review about a bar in Brisbane



Its not. I merely wanted to point out that bloggers have to be careful and are starting to be prosecuted for slander/Libel even though i dont think the original reviewer has done that. I just think not enough research had been done.


----------



## manticle (28/1/12)

Bandying around words like slander (or libel when it's written) is slightly ludicrous mate. It's a review. A review is an opinion based on an experience and doesn't connect with the kinds of allegations suggested in your link.

Whether or not you agree with the review is another story but it would be a sad day if reviewers weren't able to give anything but a 100% positive description of any place for fear of legal censure or prosecution. Fortunately the law itself in this country isn't quite so severe.


----------



## goomboogo (28/1/12)

I wonder what the response will be like if they ever get a bad review.


----------



## edschache (28/1/12)

I read the article as:

"beer.. . beer..... something .... beer... excuse to try a new pub.... beer.... beer"

Make of it what you will but I like all the venues mentioned for different reasons with the exception of Bitter Suite and Super Whatnot simply because I haven't had a chance to try them yet. I think from one visit to the next a place will get safer and more edgy and I like that (better than staying the same each time like mainstream pubs). Hideaway (my local when @ work) has just come out of a "safe" period because they couldn't get Holgate (they've now got SN Torpedo, Murray's Whale Ale and Angry Man). These places still need to have some "safe" beers so that we can corrupt/convert our philistine mates into drinking real beer.

It's not like ABN is saying that we should all grow up and drink wine - they're on our side.

Cheers,

Ed

p.s. this is not at all biased by the fact I owe Matt a drink


----------

